# build.xml und tags



## huckleberry (13. Apr 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine build.xml in welchem folgendes vorkommt:

```
${eclipse.project_name}
```

Wenn ich mit dem Mauszeiger (im build.xml auf ${...} ) draufgehe kommt auch der echte Name meines Java Projektes zum vorschein. Jedoch kann er ${eclipse.project_name} nicht wirklich auflösen???


> [jar] Building jar: C:\Projectz\Quicksorter\trunk\build\temp\${eclipse.project_name}.jar



im temp Verzeichnis heisst die Datei dann auch ${eclipse.project_name}.jar .. 

Woran könnte das liegen? Ich danke!

Huck


----------



## mvitz (13. Apr 2012)

Das ist afaik nur möglich, wenn du ANT aus Eclipse heraus (ANT View) anstößt. Sobald du über eine Kommandozeile baust, gibt es dieses Property nicht mehr.

Meistens kann man alternativ an der Stelle ${ant.project.name} nutzen.


----------



## huckleberry (13. Apr 2012)

mvitz hat gesagt.:


> Das ist afaik nur möglich, wenn du ANT aus Eclipse heraus (ANT View) anstößt.


Korrekt.



mvitz hat gesagt.:


> Sobald du über eine Kommandozeile baust, gibt es dieses Property nicht mehr.


Soll mit ANT nach wie vor gebaut werden...



mvitz hat gesagt.:


> Meistens kann man alternativ an der Stelle ${ant.project.name} nutzen.


Leider wie eben, da redundant 





> ant.project.name=${eclipse.project_name}


----------



## mvitz (13. Apr 2012)

Ich kann das hier gerade (mit Eclipse Indigo [3.7.1]) nicht nachstellen, da es hier bereits das Property nicht mehr gibt.

Mit anstelle von, meinte ich eigentlich, da wo du jetzt ${eclipse.project_name} nutzt, direkt ${ant.project.name} zu nutzen oder alternativ folgendes:
[XML]<property name="eclipse.project_name" value="${ant.project.name}" />[/XML]


----------



## huckleberry (13. Apr 2012)

mvitz hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann das hier gerade (mit Eclipse Indigo [3.7.1]) nicht nachstellen, da es hier bereits das Property nicht mehr gibt.


Ich habe auch Indigo , jedoch 3.7.0



mvitz hat gesagt.:


> Mit anstelle von, meinte ich eigentlich, da wo du jetzt ${eclipse.project_name} nutzt, direkt ${ant.project.name} zu nutzen oder alternativ folgendes:
> [XML]<property name="eclipse.project_name" value="${ant.project.name}" />[/XML]


Ja genau dies steht schon in der Ant properties.. also ant.project.name ersetzt es durch eclipse.project_name..


----------



## huckleberry (13. Apr 2012)

Und diese Fehlermeldung erwähne ich hier mal auch:


> BUILD FAILED
> C:\Projectz\Quicksorter\trunk\build\common.build.targets.xml:47: Warning: Could not find file C:\Projectz\Quicksorter\trunk\build\temp\${eclipse.project_name}.jar to copy.


----------



## mvitz (13. Apr 2012)

Wo genau kommt das Script denn her?

Und oben hattest du die Zuweisung genau andersrum als ich.


----------

